# Best Pure Mudder



## JuniorMudbogger (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
Just trying to decide what kinda monster I wanna buy. Its basiccally a showdown between, Moto Monsters, Mud *****es, Silverbacks and Outlaws. Any information and reviews is needed. Also, what size ( diameter, width, rim size.. ) are the best


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think we are going to need to know what you intend to power these with.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

if you got the power to spin them.. Backs on crushlocks weeee


----------



## JuniorMudbogger (May 4, 2011)

Ive got a Vinson 500 with a jet kit and clutch kit to turn em


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

IMO i think you also need to consider this..if its stock axles you dont want to go too big on the weight part. i would even consider you checking out the vamps.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

IMO....27" Outlaws or Silverbacks either one. Both are good tires. I like the Silverbacks better...but that is just me.


----------



## JuniorMudbogger (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could just read the thread Law vs Backs?

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10923


----------

